# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - talvi 2018

## 401

Turkubus 1607 (MMA-927) on poistettu liikenteestä. https://flic.kr/p/JHm8Nc

----------


## tsv56

http://www.tilannehuone.fi/tehtava.p...5bd8479c9935e3

----------


## 401

Kolmesatasen käynti Rautalankadulla loppuu maanantaina 19. helmikuuta.

https://www.foli.fi/fi/reittimuutos-...300-192-alkaen

----------


## zige94

13.3.

TuKL 24 (hybrid) /51
Nyholm 54 (vanha Nobinan Jokeri-auto)/15

----------


## zige94

> 13.3.
> Nyholm 54 (vanha Nobinan Jokeri-auto)/15


Ilmeisesti jotain isompaa korvausta menossa, kun sama auto ollut linjoilla 14 & 15 jo ainakin koko tämän viikon. Nyholmin kuljettajatkin ratin takana.

----------


## 401

TuKL 20 Golden Dragon / 55A

----------


## Waltsu

Fölin aikataulutiedot on vihdoin viety Google Mapsiin.

----------

